# Eheim Aqua Style 36



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I recently took down one of my tanks to convert it to salt and I had a bunch of plants that I didn't know what to do with. So I did what any sane person would do, I picked up another tank to put them in. 

Thanks to Jeff at J&L for hooking me up with one of these sweet tanks.

Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium (9 Gallon)

For a 9 gallon tank, they're not cheap, but the quality on these things are great! I was very pleasantly surprised. Very sleek looking, ingenious design and dead-silent operation. I'm not sure how well this tank will grow with the stock LEDs, but they are very bright and have great spread. I hope to track the plant growth using the standard LED.

At this point, the only c02 canister I have is a 20lb'er, and I'm not about to dig up my gear for such a small tank. I'll be doing metricide dosing on this tank, and I'm not looking for rocket growth, in fact, I want this to be fairly low maintenance.

Here are the plants that I salvaged from the other tank. Some of them were in rough shape as I had neglected the tank for the past two months. With good lighting it should all bounce back quickly.










A few pieces of petrified wood that I've had in storage:










Leftover florabase substrate from my other tank:










"Rocks" go in place:










And the planting begins. I really could have spent a lot more time doing it, but it was late and I was tired, so 10 minutes later, this is what I had:



















Fill her up, and voila! Instant tank in my dining room. 



















I'll try to do weekly updates on the growth of the plants. I'm really curious to see how well the lighting works.
The tank is still cloudy from the setup, but should be crystal clear in a couple days.

For stocking, I'll probably end up throwing in some easy to keep shrimp and call it a day. Already enough (fish) mouths to feed around here.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks awesome man!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great job! Looks awesome for sure!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nicely done!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Jeremy you should enter the VAHS planted tank contest, if your interested get a hold of Pat -" mykiss" for details, the tank looks awesome!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you're going to find that light is going to grow plants better than you like.  ie, lots of work with that Hygro in there. I'd try some Alternathera reineckii, which seems to stay red and grow slowly, CO2 or no CO2.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think you're going to find that light is going to grow plants better than you like.  ie, lots of work with that Hygro in there. I'd try some Alternathera reineckii, which seems to stay red and grow slowly, CO2 or no CO2.


That's what I was thinking too. Hygro grows fast in even moderate light, so I kind of already knew it would explode in there. It was just a matter of what I had floating around in my other tank. Once the carpet roots I'll do some swapping of the stem plants. Got any clippings you're getting rid of?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Hygro grows fast in even moderate light, so I kind of already knew it would explode in there. It was just a matter of what I had floating around in my other tank. Once the carpet roots I'll do some swapping of the stem plants. Got any clippings you're getting rid of?


Yep, if you want them, I got them. You want some HC?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yep, if you want them, I got them. You want some HC?


I think I'll stick with the sword for the time being to let it bounce back. That, and I HATE planting HC in florabase.  Don't have the patience for it. 
Let me know next time you plan to do some pruning and I can swing by and pick it up. 
Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, you can even come get some this weekend, as my little cube is CO2 injected so it's almost growing emersed now, so I gotta cut some back.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, and you slapped it together in record time....

From the pics the light looks very bright, I don't know if that is just the way the camera took the pic, definitely interested in seeing how fast the plants grow.....


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, the light is actually really bright. It's supposed to be 1200 lumens, so at only 14" depth it technically should be a lot of light.



tang daddy said:


> Looks good, and you slapped it together in record time....
> 
> From the pics the light looks very bright, I don't know if that is just the way the camera took the pic, definitely interested in seeing how fast the plants grow.....


----------

